# Rigging a ghost inside



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm planning on moving my Static version of the FCG inside this year so it can be seen through the window (illuminated with a black light). What kind of stand or rig do folks use for this? I'm not sure if my wife would go for hooks in the ceiling.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*I'm assuming it's very light? what kind of framework do you have? I used to have one in the attic window on a length of pvc pipe sitting in a christmas tree stand. a fan blowing on low is a nice touch too. if you want to suspend from the ceiling perhaps some poster putty or tape and the black fishing line?*


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I've used a variety of techniques for this purpose. I used a wooden flag pole inside of a patio umbrella stand. I also hung one from the ceiling using a staple (as in staple gun) to support twine painted black. (this leaves two tiny holes that your wife wont be able to see after its out). Or my favorite, but it is a little more expensive (unless you already have one) is to use a microphone stand. you can adjust height and angle to accomodate the look your going for!

Good luck!


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I just use ceiling hooks, the kind that screw into a plastic anchor in the ceiling. It took me 4 hooks, but each one can handle up to 35 lbs. One good thing about these is that, after Halloween, i can unscrew & remove the hooks, leaving only the anchor which shouldn't be as noticable.


----------



## tillson-haunt (Sep 24, 2008)

flat black pvc frame with fcg mechanism


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I attached conduit straps to studs at each side of the room, and between the conduit studs I string plastic / nylon clothes line. (think two parallel lines, about 18" apart) From that I suspend my FCG rig with some zip ties for easy adjustment.... I actually leave the straps and clothes-line up all year, it's high enough so you don't really notice it...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas everyone.


----------



## Kurt (Sep 23, 2006)

I build a 4x8 box from 1x2s then bought cheap, but thick, black material and stapled the cloth to the frame. I don't recall how many pieces (10?) at a buck a piece.

I spent A LOT OF TIME drilling holes and using bolts and wing nuts so that I could disassemble the thing.

In the end, it was too big to store and too cheap to construct, so I just broke the thing up and tossed it.

To rebuild this year will cost another $15 or so and I'll have it together in a couple of hours.

I really like the other solutions. They are very clean and require no construction. However, I think I'd prefer to keep those anchors out of my walls and ceilings.

Curtis


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Tillson-Haunt, Nice rig, is that 1" PVC?


----------



## tillson-haunt (Sep 24, 2008)

Doc Doom said:


> Tillson-Haunt, Nice rig, is that 1" PVC?


Nah, 1/2"

Sags a bit up top, but does the job


----------



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a Pic of what I made.


----------



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

My daughter made a static ghost, styro-head and cheese cloth. We just hung it with fishing line and flat thumb tacks. Just tie little loops and tack!


----------

